# Alrededores del Damero de Pizarro



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Tengo unas fotos que tomé hace un tiempo en una de mis caminatas por el centro. Estas fotos creo que no las había mostrado antes pero valen la pena ser vistas.

Por las avenidas Tacna y La Colmena




























































































Por la Av. Abancay


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos JC2 :banana: a pesar que el dia no estaba muy bueno xP igual estan buenas  me gusta como ver como los arboles le dan un aspecto muy diferente al centro :banana: En la Abancay tabn deberian poner muchos :banana: mientras mas verde el centro antiguo mas lindo queda :banana:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Realmente La Colmena y Tacna tienen para ser unas de las avenidas más lindas de Lima. 

Tienes razón Trick los árboles le dan un mejor aspecto, lo malo es que con tanta contaminación vehicular ese verde parece más negro!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

me encantaron estas fotos juancho  estan buenas, los arboles definitivamente realzan mas a las edificaciones .. le dan un plus aparte.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Definitivo, el centro merece un lifting*

Si el Centro historico y en general el centro de Lima es Increible tiene cada joyita arquitectonica, medio escondida por ahi como el edificio encarnaci{on a 1 cuadra de la Plaza San Martin, y bueno en realidad hay muchisimas, entre muchas casas cuadradas cubitos de concreto, de un momento a otro te encuentras con una casa de arquitectura Eclectica afrancesada... Me encanta pasear por los alrededores del Centro, y ovbio por el centro.

Además aun con los temores de mi madre y abuela me escapo con mis amigos una vez al siglo a tomarnos un Pisco Sour en el Bar de un Hotel es celebre el lugar, lo tengo en la punta de la lengua, pero no me acuerdo...


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Chévere, yo me conozco toda esa zona mucho mejor que a mi propio barrio... :colgate:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bien hiciste en postear estas fotos, Juan, nos estabas privando. Muy bonitos edificios por esa zona, sin duda. El edificio en la penúltima foto, pide una renovación a gritos, y vaya que la merece, es una joya percudida por los años y el descuido.

Apropos, ¿qué del local de la Biblioteca Nacional en la Abancay? ¿Alguien sabe qué va a ser de ella?

¡Gracias y saludos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Además aun con los temores de mi madre y abuela me escapo con mis amigos una vez al siglo a tomarnos un Pisco Sour en el Bar de un Hotel es celebre el lugar, lo tengo en la punta de la lengua, pero no me acuerdo...


Será el Bolivar?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Si no es el Bolívar, es el Maury.


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

la avenida mas contaminada de Lima,no se ve tan mal en la foto pero ESTAR ahi es :nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

*WakkOo said:


> la avenida mas contaminada de Lima,no se ve tan mal en la foto pero esta ahi es :nuts:


Seeeee! Realmente es alarmante la contaminación ahí... pero ahora se ve mucho mejor con los árboles y la berma central que tiene.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Ecco el Maury... ahi siempre me lleva mi mejor amiga de cole, con ella aprendí que a pesar de no ser cristiano las iglesias tienen su encanto y vaya que si son tan bonitas y decoradas por dentro!!! y tan monumentales por fuera... 

Ohh Lima!!!!!


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Seeeee! Realmente es alarmante la contaminación ahí... pero ahora se ve mucho mejor con los árboles y la berma central que tiene.


excepto x las odiosas propagandas de grandesa, que la verdad dan rabia, como si talez obras le dieran a la avenida un cambio brutal !.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh, era el maury


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Excelente como se está poniendo el centro, cualquiera confundiría las fotos con alguna bien conservada ciudad europea. Muy lindas.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Buenas fotos Juan, los edificios que se encuentran en la av abancay, estàn totalmente sucios por el humo, deberìan limpiarlos, cuànto tiempo que no los limpiaràn=?*


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos Juan. No conocía esa parte de Lima :$ y la verdad se ve muy bien; me sorprendió gratamente .

PD: Cuál es la avenida "La Colmena"? Es que no la conozco :$ y debería hacerlo como limeño que soy jaja.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy bonito el centro de Lima, yo tenia malas referencias, pero ahora que lo veo solo puedo expresarme con:applause::applause::applause::applause:. Muy bien por Lima...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Juan 1912 muy buenas fotos, la avenida Tacna fue una avenida muy elegante y moderna, aunque hoy está muy descuidada inclusive con edificios abandonados. Canelita el edificio de la Biblioteca Nacional, escuche que seria una bibliotaca municipal, el acervo estava siendo trasladado a la nueva sede, al edificio le falta una urgente limpieza, por dentro es muy lindo con patios y jardines mas por fuera no me gusta nada, muy griz además con el smog torna esta area mucho mas oscura.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Verdades de Abancay*

Así, como quien suelta un chisme.... no es broma lo que pasa es que a pesar que limpien y pinten las fachadas de los edificios de la zona el Smog es tanto que se ensucian en menos de lo que notamos, que los han limpiado o pintado, me imagino que si hubiera épocas del año decretadas por la municipalidad para la limpieza, por ejemplo inicio del Verano con una pequeña reducción en impuestos como incentivo, siquiera durante el Verano la avenida seria Brillante, por que además tiene algunos edificios antiguos de 4 o 5 pisos muy Bonitos., tambien seria bueno reordenar el transito de la Avenida enviando unidades de trasporte publico por otras avenidas.

Esperemos que con el movimiento verde global se incentive eso en Lima, además el uso masivo del GAS también ayudaría, sin olvidar que es más barato (eso me dijo el taxista).


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Esperemos que con el movimiento verde global se incentive eso en Lima, además el uso masivo del GAS también ayudaría, sin olvidar que es más barato (eso me dijo el taxista).


Sí, basta con ver los precios en las estaciones de servicio y comparar.!


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Buenas fotos Juan, gracias por compartirlas con nosotros. Lima nos sigue sorprendiendo, para bien. Saben, cuando pase por la Av. Abancay durante mi recorrido, sigue siendo la Av. mas contaminada pero se ve un poco mejor que antes. Vi el trafico un poco mas ordenado y han plantado unos cuantos arbolitos (los pobres tratando de sobrevivir).

Ojala que con el nuevo sistema de transporte las cosas mejoren (pero la estan haciendo muy larga ponte las pilas Lucho Castañeda!!! :bash: )


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

fedox17 said:


> Buenas fotos Juan. No conocía esa parte de Lima :$ y la verdad se ve muy bien; me sorprendió gratamente .
> 
> PD: Cuál es la avenida "La Colmena"? Es que no la conozco :$ y debería hacerlo como limeño que soy jaja.


*Juan, están excelentes tus fotos. 
La contaminación automotriz hace que los edificios luzcan sucios, es inevitable, no sé que se pueda hacer al respecto, después de muchos años que no iba a Lima y noto la Abancay casi igual, aunque ahora hay arbolitos al medio, pero están agonizando con todo los humos tóxicos.
La avenida La Colmena es en realidad la avenida Nicolás de Piérola, más conocida como La Colmena.
En el Maury estaba el mejor Pisco Sour, mucho mejor que el del Bolívar.*


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Canelita said:


> ¿qué del local de la Biblioteca Nacional en la Abancay? ¿Alguien sabe qué va a ser de ella?


Será la biblioteca municipal



sugarrw said:


> Muy bonito el centro de Lima, yo tenia malas referencias, pero ahora que lo veo solo puedo expresarme con:applause::applause::applause::applause:. Muy bien por Lima...


Hace cuánto que no vas a Lima? El centro se recuperó con Andrade. 



fedox17 said:


> PD: Cuál es la avenida "La Colmena"? Es que no la conozco :$ y debería hacerlo como limeño que soy jaja.


...¿Acaso nunca has almorzado en el Crillón o tus abuelos no te han hablado de Le Pavillion?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

El thread está buenzo.
Ya quiero estar nuevamente en el Maury :drool:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Pacolam, el Crillon ya no funciona, está cerrado, se comía muy rico, hasta mejor que el Bolívar.
Efectivamente el gordo Andrade mejoró Lima, que parecía ya insalvable, el actual la está manteniendo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^está cerrado desde hace diez años aprox (a pesar de que tengo 22, recuerdo cuando iba con mis viejos a almorzar) Tengo entendido que una cadena americana pretende volver abrir el Crillón.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Me dijeron que el combustible mas usado en Lima es el diesel, por ser mas barato que la gasolina y que ese combustible generaba el hollin que vemos impregnado especialmente en los edificios de centro de la ciudad, no sé si es verdad, alguien conoce del asunto?


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *Juan, están excelentes tus fotos.
> La contaminación automotriz hace que los edificios luzcan sucios, es inevitable, no sé que se pueda hacer al respecto, después de muchos años que no iba a Lima y noto la Abancay casi igual, aunque ahora hay arbolitos al medio, pero están agonizando con todo los humos tóxicos.
> La avenida La Colmena es en realidad la avenida Nicolás de Piérola, más conocida como La Colmena.
> En el Maury estaba el mejor Pisco Sour, mucho mejor que el del Bolívar.*


Gracias! pero me gustaría saber en qué foto sale la avenida ...es que casi ni voy por el centro.



pacolam said:


> Será la biblioteca municipal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La verdad no :$ y mis abuelos murieron cuando era muy niño jojo pero sí he escuchado de esos lugares...sólo que nunca he tenido la oportunidad de visitarlos u_u, es más, ni sabía que en esa avenida estaba el Crillón :$.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Me dijeron que el combustible mas usado en Lima es el diesel, por ser mas barato que la gasolina y que ese combustible generaba el hollin que vemos impregnado especialmente en los edificios de centro de la ciudad, no sé si es verdad, alguien conoce del asunto?



Si es verdad, y el uso del Diésel es particularmente masivo en el trasporte publico, pero si se busca realmente ahorrar debería considerarse, utilizar unidades nuevas, hay muy buenos créditos tanto estatales como privados, como para ellos, y con lo eficientes que son los nuevos vehículos, sumándole que son fácilmente convertibles a GAS, se podrían medio pagar las nuevas unidades solo con el ahorro en combustible!!!! Solo falta ganas e información para hacerlo!!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

fedox17 said:


> Gracias! pero me gustaría saber en qué foto sale la avenida ...es que casi ni voy por el centro.


La Colmena, una de las avenidas más nice de Lima en la época de los 60's










*Aquí* hicieron un thread al respecto.

Y en el thread de Juan, sale más o menos por aquí 










Y aquí


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Y aquí








[/QUOTE]

Este edificio me gusta MUUUUUUUUUUUUCHOOOOOOOOOOOOO, me parece que con 3 o 4 pisos más hubiera sido impresionante, pero de por si es muy bonito. No sé es como que de las primeras decadas de mil novecientos!!! o capaz no es tan antiguo pero super bonito eso si que si seguro!!!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Gracias, Carlos*

y Pacolam

Me da una pena que nunca la conocí por dentro...llegué ahí un lunes hace dos años para hacer unas investigaciones, y me di con la sorpresa que estaba cerrada...había un anuncio informando que el sábado anterior, literalmente, lo habían cerrado para mudarse al local por el Banco de la Nación. Casi me muero ahí mismo...al menos tengo la esperanza que podré visitar el edificio cuando lo habiliten como biblioteca municipal.

¡Saludos a todos!!!!!



carlos07 said:


> Juan 1912 muy buenas fotos, la avenida Tacna fue una avenida muy elegante y moderna, aunque hoy está muy descuidada inclusive con edificios abandonados. *Canelita el edificio de la Biblioteca Nacional, escuche que seria una bibliotaca municipal, el acervo estava siendo trasladado a la nueva sede, al edificio le falta una urgente limpieza, por dentro es muy lindo con patios y jardines mas por fuera no me gusta nada, muy griz además con el smog torna esta area mucho mas oscura.*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que hermosos edificios, me encantó el recorrido.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> La Colmena, una de las avenidas más nice de Lima en la época de los 60's
> 
> *Aquí* hicieron un thread al respecto.
> 
> ...


=o Gracias! Se ve muy bien la avenida .


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

fedox17 said:


> =o Gracias! Se ve muy bien la avenida .


Prego


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Te pasastes con las jotos Juan1912 ! Estan de lo mejor ! Se ve bien el centro !


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Quièn habrà sido el asesino que puso esos pequeños àrboles en medio de los carriles de la av abancay...?, una soluciòn creo yo, son las rutas, demasiadas lìneas que pasan en la av abancay, otra y la màs principal creo yo, es el parque automotor que tenemos, una desgracia....hno:*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Por qué asesino? Por matar a las bacterias que ocupaban la berma central que ahora ocupan esos lindos arbolitos?


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Una ilustraciòn para que ubiquen La Colmena (Pièrola), Abancay, etc*












*Ilustraciòn tomada de www.enjoyperu.com*


----------

